# Remove door knob - no screws visible ?



## Sliding Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Since this topic is here, does anyone know how to replace this knob? I want to replace it with a modern locking knob with key. I tried looking for screws, but no luck.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

Sliding Man said:


> Since this topic is here, does anyone know how to replace this knob? I want to replace it with a modern locking knob with key. I tried looking for screws, but no luck.


You need to stick a small screwdriver into the slot at the bottom of the knob (or possibly the top of the knob) which releases the catch, pull of the knob and plate cover and you will see the screws.

Kevin


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

It's an old cheap Weslock. Look around the base of the interior knob where it enters the escutcheon. There is a spring loaded retainer protruding through a slot in the knob. Depress the retainer, slide the knob off. Then get under the edge of the escutcheon and pry that off. There is a retainer plate with 2 screws under that.


----------



## Sliding Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks! I got it off today.


----------



## Rmcentyre (May 15, 2011)

*Remove door knob*

Since this topic is here, does anyone know how to take this knob off so I can reinstall it?

Photo attached


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Isn't that yet another release pin I see on the shaft of the knob on the right?


----------



## Rmcentyre (May 15, 2011)

That's what I thought as well but the I believe is a hole to insert a tool to release the colar I can unscrew that until its off the threds but cant get the Knob off


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

How about push the knob inward slightly then twist counterclockwise and pull. Have you tried that?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

The knob in left of the picture is the one that will slide off. Look around the base othe knob. There is a small hole. Push a piece of wire through the hole to depress the spring loaded retainer. At the same time pull outward on the knob. It should slide off of the spindle. You may have to turn the knob back and forth until the retainer lines up with the hole.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

RM, that looks exactly like the new Taymor set I have sitting on my desk. (but I suppose they pretty much all look alike) Like the others said, push a nail through the hole on on the base of the knob. But its the RH knob on my set. The hole does not line up perfectly with the spring loaded clip on my set, so I have to twist the knob a couple of degrees


----------



## Rmcentyre (May 15, 2011)

*thanks*

I have try all thats suggested and it wont work I guess I will have to live with a nightmare as I dream of ways to get it off but when I try it won't work maybe I could take it to a lock smith and see if he knows


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

See photograph. There is a piece of spring wire under there that needs to be depressed. Indeed it can be a little tricky if you have not done it before. Might help to have a second person pulling on the knob (not too hard) while you try to press the spring. In this photo, the knob is fully released, I just have it sitting on the end of the post. I removed the faceplate for a better picture. I bought the set new, and they give you the "key" in the foreground to push the spring, but it is just a piece of flat steel, about 1mm x 2mm at the tip. Now that I look closer, either knob will come off this way, but the instructions say remove this one, because there are two screws that are accessed when mounting.


----------



## Rmcentyre (May 15, 2011)

It sure looks easy especially with the Key

but so far I have not been successful

will try again tomorrow when I am not so PO'ed:furious:

I will take better photos tomorrow and re post so u can take a better look
its not the end of the world just that I hate to be so stupid 

thanks


----------



## Rmcentyre (May 15, 2011)

here's a new photo note: the spindle is threeded and has what looks like an alinement slot. I allied it the misalined it up a little to show in the photo

also took a shot of the other end note it has an O ring you can see when the collar is turned all the way out toward the Knob.

maybe if one were strong enough the knob could be unscrewed:thumbsup:

Guess I will be dreaming of this problem the rest of my life:laughing:


----------



## Rmcentyre (May 15, 2011)

O ring photo


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thread the bushing back in toward the chassis to cover the O-ring. The bushing is probably hiding the poke hole for the knob retainer. No, the knob doesn't thread off no matter how strong you are. There is definitely a spring loaded retainer holding it on. In the at rest position, the retainer should be facing what would be the edge of the door.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

really? why would you need to take the other knob off. can't you mount the piece in the door with only one knob off. its not like you need to slide it in backwards or something with both knobs off. i see no need to remove both knobs unless the mounting screws are behind the other one.


----------



## Rmcentyre (May 15, 2011)

Both Knobs are on and I am to dumb to understand how to get one off


----------



## Rmcentyre (May 15, 2011)

Thread the bushing back in toward the chassis to cover the O-ring. The bushing is probably hiding the poke hole for the knob retainer. No, the knob doesn't thread off no matter how strong you are. There is definitely a spring loaded retainer holding it on. In the at rest position, the retainer should be facing what would be the edge of the door.

I did thread the bushing back on and indeed there is a poke hole in the bushing but I can't find the retainer anywhere on the spindle

Thanks for everyone's ideas but I am still stumped


----------



## Rmcentyre (May 15, 2011)

I am thinking the poke hole is only for a way to hook the bushing so you can thread it on and off without marking the bushing with a tool.

maybe SPS-1 was correct but I don't think I have the same Knob as he does:no:


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Once you get the hole lined up properly with the retainer and release the retainer using the proper diameter paper clip or wire you'll laugh at how easy it was to remove the knob.

I think you are really over thinking the process. Having said that, I have had a few of these types of handle-sets that were harder to remove than others due to the retainer or shaft being bunged up through abuse or old age.

BTW, the threads you see on the shaft are for the escutcheon plate, not the handle.


----------



## Rmcentyre (May 15, 2011)

MY problem is I can't find the retainer.

and yes its old and I would bet banged up a bit as I have been pushing on the thing with a small metal punch. ( maybe the punch is to large??)


----------

